# FE Roll Call!



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone, Anyone?

Bueller, Bueller?


----------



## GeigerBC (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea. Gonna try and take it. Any good ideas or products to use to prepare for it? I'm a first year senior currently going to take the CE afternoon exam.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 5, 2006)

Count me in.

It will be about 18 months since graduation when I take it in October. Taking the chemical afternoon. At first I was freaking out about the morning session but since Ive been studying that heavily I feel much more confident. However now Im freaking out about the afternoon session because I cant find a good resource to study from.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2006)

well I took it in 1998, but I would work a ton of practice problems, get to know your NCEES study guide/formula book that you will use on the test.

If your doing the civil, make sure you can fill out the survey book stuff (backsights,foresights) &amp; I always thought the engineering economics questions were sort of "freebies" if you know how to work them.

Also if you can get your hands on the CERM (Civil Eng Reference Manual) the section on statics, mechanics, etc are really pretty good for EIT level questions, I wouldnt buy one, but if you can borrow one and copy those sections I think there are some good EIT level practice problems in there


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 5, 2006)

Do they still have engineering ethics on the FE?

I thought those were pretty much "freebies" as well.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 5, 2006)

I wish we had more on this board taking the FE, cause we could probably help alot of them out.

I took it in 99. The only thing I bought was Lindeburg's FE manual. I graduated in '97, so I was two years out of school.

I started studying 3 weeks out, first thing I did was sit down and do the sample exam in the FE manual, using actual testing conditions. No materials, just a calculator and a pencil/paper.

I managed to get 42% on the practice test. That kicked me into high gear for the 3 weeks going into the exam. I studied to pick up on the 'weak' areas. I managed to pass that first time, but barely.

My advice, would be to take the practice exam now, see how you stand, and it will motivate you to get kickin.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 5, 2006)

My suggestion would be to study for longer than 3 weeks!


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 5, 2006)

That's what I said in my last sentence, to start now!!!!!!!


----------



## Kipper (Sep 5, 2006)

> Count me in.
> It will be about 18 months since graduation when I take it in October. Taking the chemical afternoon. At first I was freaking out about the morning session but since Ive been studying that heavily I feel much more confident. However now Im freaking out about the afternoon session because I cant find a good resource to study from.


This is one of the best resources I have. I even used it in the PE exam. :true:

View attachment 170


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 5, 2006)

The FE review guide I used was so bad I won't even repeat it's name here because I'd hate to give them extra business.

It had blatant typos and math erorrs all over the place. It was dreadful.

They would assume numbers and conditions without explaining them, and skip showing intermediate steps in solving a problem.

It was a poor excuse for a review guide.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 7, 2006)

Im using "Chemical Engineering" by Das which many ChE's swear by for the FE and PE. I however have found it to be poorly written and a waste of my time. I just ordered the afternoon ChE book from Lindeburg and hope its better.


----------



## GeigerBC (Sep 8, 2006)

Some clarifications:

So you would suggest getting "FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam" by Michael R. Lindeburg.

There is a 2nd edition out, it is even cheaper by $10. Would you suggest that? Does anybody have experience with both?

There is also a "Civil Discipline Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam" by Robert H. Kim and Michael R. Lindeburg. Get that too?

Sounds like I'm running short on time if you guys studied for 3 weeks, I've got the normal school stuff going on and I just started thinking about the test. Errr.

I also assume the NCEES study guide/formula book is the "Fundamentals of Engineering Supplied-Reference Handbook." Guess that's required eh?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2006)

_I also assume the NCEES study guide/formula book is the "Fundamentals of Engineering Supplied-Reference Handbook." Guess that's required eh? _

yes same thing, did they not provide you with it?

you can download it from NCEES for free, its a long print out though.

I am not up to speed on the newer FE study material,s I think I used the lindeburg problems book. just work lots of the standard problems..


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 11, 2006)

The Lindeburg book is apparently the standard text for studying for the FE. Ive heard that the questions in the book are harder then what you will usually see on the FE so if you can work the FERM you should be ok on the actual test.

Im hoping that Lindeburg can do the same thing for the Chemical afternoon session because the one book I have on it is awful. Im really freakingout about it. WHY OH WHY DIDNT I PAY MORE ATTENTION IN MASS TRANSFER!!!!


----------



## GTE_Admin (Sep 13, 2006)

Took FE in April 2001, scored 91. Was working as a tutor for two years in my university, that really helped. Used Lindeberg's book.

Currently working on a site to gather FE resources. This forum seems happening place.

_GTE_Admin

www.GTEservices.com


----------



## dksitecivil (Jan 1, 2007)

I am a new member and have been out of school for almost 24 years. Any suggestions? I did take the FE back when it was the EIT and got a 68. The format has sure changed as well as all the paranoia over cheating and calculators! I have FERM and the NCEES reference book. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!

ps. Congrats to all those who have recently passed. I have read a bunch of recent posts and this has helped get me stoked!


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 2, 2007)

all from "the other board"-Lindburg

FE Review Manual

1001 Solved Engineering Fundamentals Problems

xxx Qualitative somethingoranother

Practice Exams

NCEES FE Reference Manual (FERM)

Start now - 15 hours per week for average folks; know your math first; do every problem in the above references; become intimately familar with the FERM.


----------



## dksitecivil (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

I have everything mentioned except for the "xxx Qualitative somethingoranother

"

Thanks again


----------



## k2keylargo (Jan 4, 2007)

Thinking of using the University of South Florida's on line video class for FE review - they have 12 3 hour classes video on line - also students in the classroom if you go to school there. Has anyone used this or know of it? I've been out of school since 1978 and I've been struggling with the Lindberg FE review manual - just gotten thru the math - I need more explaination on some of the stuff cause it's been forever since I've seen it. I surprised myself on statics though - I worked a lot of problems without any studying. :wtf:


----------



## CluelessOne (Jan 5, 2007)

I just took the FE for the first time in October, and somehow I managed to pass the thing. I've been out of school for over five years, and most of the topics on the exam were things I never had in school (thermo, fluids, statics, dynamics, economics, ethics, materials, etc.) since I was an EE major. Basically, math, computers, chemistry, and electricity were the only topics on the exam I was familiar with from prior coursework.

What I did was take the FE review course at the local university. The course was based on the Lindeburg book. I'm embarrassed to say I didn't really study much outside of class, and I found the exam difficult since I didn't really have a clue how to do a lot of the problems.

However, I can say that objectively, the exam questions weren't really all that hard. The exam is called "fundamentals" for a reason. The questions on topics I was familiar with were laughably easy. The Lindeburg book does a good job covering the various topics, and I'd say that the actual exam was a notch easier than what I expected based on the difficulty of Lindeburg's sample questions. If you know everything in the Lindeburg book, you should have no trouble breezing through the exam.

For anyone preparing for the exam, I'd advise them to work the Lindeburg book and get a copy of the FE reference manual ahead of time and become very familar with it. A lot of the exam problems can be easily solved by finding information in the reference manual, but the key is to know where to look. With 120 questions in the morning and 60 in the afternoon, you won't have a lot of time to hunt around. Most people used the entire four hours in the morning, but not very many did in the afternoon.

I thought I had no chance of passing because I was out of school for a while and totally unfamiliar with most of the subject matter, but my passing proves that the test is not an insurmountable obstacle. Just put in some study time and go for it!


----------



## Tina (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,

I took the FE in April 2006 and passed the first time. I'd been out of college for 10 years. I used Lindeburg's FE Review Manual to prepare for the morning exam and thought that it was more than enough. I actually found that the exam was a lot easier than I had been prepared for. For the afternoon test I used Lindeburg's CERM and a lot of prayers since I wasn't quite sure how much knowledge was actually required. Don't know which of these helped more.  By the way I took the civil afternoon test.


----------

